# beautiful unknown african



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I spotted this guy mixed in with the 'african cichlid' tank at petsmart. The coloration is beautiful and if he looks this great as a juvie (he's less than an inch now) I can't wait to see him as he matures. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

I got 2 of that same fish, same size a few days ago at petsmart. Very nice looking.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Females will retain the coloring.
Males turn blue, sort of like a socolofi's color.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

sweet thanks guys. Its nice when once in a while you get a good one cheap 8)


----------

